# Ich treatment



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a tank with live rock, fishes, and invertbrates. I have a severe ich problem which is killing my fishes one by one. What is the best ich treatment to use that is safe for my tank? Thanks...any info will help.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

there are two main treatments...one w/ an additiive w/ copper and the other is hyposalinity...both require a QT tank....you can first try to use garlic to treat the fish...it supposedly helps the immune system fight ich...some others say it helps the slime coat preventing the life cycle of ich


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

spot on diddye you can also try freshwater dips that is another treatment i used octizine once worked ok but i rely on f/w dips and garlic


----------



## navalchimp (Dec 4, 2004)

So how do you use Garlic? You just put a piece of Garlic in the tank or what?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

haha...yes and no...you can by something like garlic extreme and put a couple drops w/ the food, use fresh chopped garlic to feed w/ food, or even use some kinda garlic extract...its a natural immune system booster...thats why its good for people also.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Kich ich works in a reef tank and wont harm the corals and inverts


----------

